# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Almussafes 2015

## luis la font

*Concurso de Magia General Almussafes Mágico 2015*

Se abre el plazo para seleccionar los concursantes en Almussafes para el próximo Encuentro que se realizará del 9 al 12 de abril.
Fecha tope para recibir los soportes o enlaces, día 30 de noviembre de 2014

Puedes mandarnos un enlace en la Web, Youtube etc donde podamos ver tu rutina que no deberá ser superior a 10 minutos.

Por correo a: Asociación Valenciana de Ilusionismo, 
Centro Cultural, 46440 Almussafes (Valencia)

Por Mail a: avi@mimagia.es

Las bases completas en: www.mimagia.es

*II CONCURSO LANZAMIENTO DE NAIPES.*

Dada la gran aceptación del concurso en el pasado Encuentro de 2014, la Asociación Valenciana de Ilusionismo programa el II concurso de lanzamiento de naipes a mano. Que se llevara a cabo dentro de las jornadas del XXIII Encuentro Internacional de Magos Almussafes 2015 a celebrar del 9 al 12 de abril.

BASES
Para concursar es requisito imprescindible estar inscrito/a al Encuentro, bien como mago/a, o como acompañante. No habrá limite en el número de concursantes ni edad de los mismos.

El lanzador podrá utilizar dediles de goma o plástico, pero en ningún caso artilugios mecánicos de ningún tipo. Cada concursante utilizara sus propios naipes.

El concurso se celebrara al aire libre. Los naipes a lanzar pueden ser de cualquier marca y tamaño, pudiendo lanzar un máximo de 10 naipes cada concursante y de uno en uno, no se podrán lanzar naipes pegados para aumentar su peso.

El área de lanzamiento tendrá un ancho de 8 metros, todo naipe que se salga de ese ancho no se contemplará como bueno.

Será ganador el naipe que mas lejos  del punto de lanzamiento llegue.

Se establece la hora del concurso a las 16.00 del sábado día 11 de abril.

El premio para el que mas lejos lance el naipe será de 400 €.

Importante: reunión de los participantes con los jueces del concurso el mismo día 11 de abril en recepción del Centro Cultural de Almussafes.

Cualquier consulta: avi@mimagia.es

----------


## luis la font

Gana 1 credencial y cena con los artistas de la gala del sábado para Almussafes 2015.
Formulario con las preguntas en, www.mimagia.es

----------


## luis la font

*SE INCREMENTAN LOS PREMIOS DEL CONCURSO DE MAGIA GENERAL*

*Primer premio: 2.500€, y trofeo
Segundo premio: 1.500€ y trofeo
Tercer premio: 1.000€ y trofeo*

http://www.mimagia.es

----------


## luis la font

Atendiendo la demanda de varios mag@s, puedes realizar el pago fraccionado para asistir al XXIII Encuentro de Magos en Almussafes. 
Ingresar el 50% hasta el 30 de Diciembre, el resto hasta el 30 de Enero de 2015 Información en:
http://www.mimagia.es/acreditarse-al-encuentro/

----------


## luis la font

Más Artistas confirmados para Almussafes.
PETER PELLIKAAN 
LODEWIJK DE WIDT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHN-gI4ygbk

http://www.mimagia.es

----------


## luis la font

Gana 1 credencial y cena con los artistas de la gala del sábado para Almussafes 2015. Ya tiene ganador.

http://www.mimagia.es/gana-una-credencial/

----------


## luis la font

Otro más. Confirmado para Almussafes 2015, ni mas ni menos que.
*Patrick Lehnen*
Feliz Navidad a todos 
www.mimagia.es

----------


## luis la font

*VORONIN*, confirmado para Almussafes 2015
Feliz Navidad a todos.
Luis

----------


## luis la font

*VORONIN*, confirmado para Almussafes 2015
Feliz Navidad a todos.
Luis

----------

